# For Sale: 54cm Cervelo R3



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking for a 54cm Cervelo R3? Only selling out of necessity...

thanks,

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=18626


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Good luck to you; sorry you have to let it go. I have a real thing for that frame, and I'd love to own one of those some day but I'm still waiting a winfall myself.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

one month too late!!


----------

